
Against the Cult of Apple - jrepinc
https://slate.com/technology/2020/01/against-the-cult-of-apple.html
======
shivam_mani
Being a developer, my main gripe is 30% app store fees. It is like I am paying
tax for my customer being apple user, when the device is already paid in full.

Second issue is, well, poor documentation and no sdk support for these
mandatory practices.

But it seems all this has already been discussed in detail.

